# Best Lye supplier?



## Lateada (Aug 3, 2017)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good lye supplier? I dont want any problems with the quality, etc... who has the best? Thank you for your insight.  :bunny:


----------



## gdawgs (Aug 3, 2017)

Menards has been my go to supplier 
Not the cheapest, but I can get it right when I need it.  I don't go through crazy amounts like
many on here do. If you do, then ordering online would be more cost effective.


----------



## Lateada (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I am looking for an internet supplier.  I live in Florida, the closest Menards is in Ky. Thanks anyway!


----------



## mommycarlson (Aug 3, 2017)

I've been ordering from The Lye Guy, very fast shipping and much less expensive than my previous supplier.


----------



## Lateada (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh, ok, I will check him out! Thank you so much...
Love the soap in your picture, very pretty...


----------



## jewels621 (Aug 3, 2017)

Essential Depot is my go-to lye supplier. Very happy with their quality and consistency.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 3, 2017)

I also order from the Lye Guy.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 3, 2017)

Another essential depot person here.

I've been through dozens of bottles of ED's and no quality issues so for now I'll stick with them!


----------



## Lateada (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you all very much! Glad to know I have a couple good choices...I'm closest to essential depot, I think I'll check them out..


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 3, 2017)

Essential Depot, The Lye Guy, Bulk Apothecary, to name a few - all good quality. Check prices with shipping to your area, and go with the least expensive. 
Or, pick up the phone book (white pages) or do a google search for chemical suppliers in your area and see if you can get some that way. Sometimes you have to have an FEIN or an EIN for them to sell to you, but before my source went out of business a few years ago I was able to get my lye for .50 a pound by getting it from them, with no shipping costs to add in, because I was able to pick it up.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 3, 2017)

I too use Essential Depot and they are in Florida.


----------



## Saponificarian (Aug 3, 2017)

Hiya. Don't know if this will help but Bulk Apothecary is running a promo on Lye. They have 8lbs for $13.53. Promo code is LYE at checkout. It's valid till weekend.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17 (Aug 3, 2017)

I use Essential Depot for the Lye.  I'm a Greener Life Club member there, so I get FREE shea butter every month!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 3, 2017)

Speaking of lye - Bulk Apothecary based out of OH  is having a sodium hydroxide sale; 20% off with code LYE at checkout this weekend. $15.00 off of their 50lb price.....


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 3, 2017)

Personally I like natures garden. Because: quality, price, and comes in pellets. One only time I bought from apothecary and never again. I think the quality is good, but is like dust with lots of static.

Never order from essential depot, because you would have to order a huge quantity, and I do not use that much. Or at least last time I check.

If you do not care about dusty condition, I think apothecary has a 20% off on their lye. 8 pounds for like 13 or 14 bucks. Which I think is not bad. Need to type LYE on checkout.


----------



## Lateada (Aug 3, 2017)

Wow, thanks, lots of good info...I do agree about bulk apothecary..lots of static and dust you can't control...that Is why I'm asking about what everyone likes....essential depot makes the most sense for me..I'm in Tampa...and I will join their club...Gotta love the free Shea butter!


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 3, 2017)

I too buy my Sodium Hydroxide from Bulk Apothecary. Just made use of their sale and bought a 50 lb pail. Used to but from Essential Depot until the whole bad lye fisasco. Lost several batches to that incident...


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 3, 2017)

The only supplier info I can add is do not order from Wholesale Supplies Plus. They don't really focus much on CP/HP and the lye seems to sit around in the warehouse.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Aug 4, 2017)

Lateada, If you don't mind driving across the bridge; you can get lye here (both NaOH and KOH): http://fssoapworks.com/?product=sodium-hydroxide.  She is located in St. Petersburg, and offers local pick up so that saves a ton on shipping.  She also has a wide variety of other soap making supplies and fragrances.  Some of her prices may seem a little high at first, but when I calculate the savings of not paying shipping; she usually ends up being cheaper.  Additionally, she's local for me; and I like to support local businesses whenever I can.


----------



## Lateada (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh, thank you, I will certainly check them out, I also like to support the hometown team! They are on vacation until Sept so I will have to catch them next time around....thanks again for telling me they are there


----------



## SparksnFlash (Aug 4, 2017)

I also buy from the Lye Guy.  Product is always good, he is sooo easy to work with and very nice person.  Had a tiny problem one time and it was fixed immediately.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 4, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> The only supplier info I can add is do not order from Wholesale Supplies Plus. They don't really focus much on CP/HP and the lye seems to sit around in the warehouse.


 
You know? I am not a huge fan of theirs. The products I have got seem to be of lesser quality. 

What do you think of their fragrances? I had just bought one before, and it was just ok....


----------



## Kittish (Aug 4, 2017)

I hit up Bulk Apothecary's sale on lye, got the 8 pound. Thought about getting the 50 pound pail, but I don't really have a place to store something that size securely (and my essential oils and lye I keep literally locked up- there are young kids here on a regular basis). 

My original lye (that I'm on the second of two bottles of) I got off amazon, the seller and branding on the bottle is Pro Supply Outlet. Micro beads, so there's some static but I haven't had any try to jump out of the bottle. There's a packet of the silicon drying agent in each bottle, and clumping of the lye inside the bottles has so far been minimal.

I'm really hesitant to order lye from Essential Depot after reading about the issues so many people had with their lye. Plus, ED has a page going on and on about how any problems with their lye are _never_ their fault and they can prove it. Uh huh. This tells me the company is more about shifting blame than fixing issues. Plus, their prices are astronomical, even for club members, and the free shea butter and curing racks don't make that much of a difference.


----------



## BattleGnome (Aug 5, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> What do you think of their fragrances? I had just bought one before, and it was just ok....



I don't think I've ever bought any of their fragrances that wasn't in a kit. I got a m&p kit when before I started CP. I wasn't a fan of the scent to begin with but I used it in my first ever CP batch and it seemed to work. It was a dupe of a discontinued Bath and Body Works scent. I used it to use it up last year.... it was just meh. I recently ordered a body spray kit from them that has a Victoria's Secret dupe, pear something. I was hoping for a juicy pear scent and realized after receiving it that is was a dupe. Haven't used it in anything yet. 

None of their fragrances are inspiring. Every other site I go to I can add at least 2-3 fragrances to an order before I start pruning my cart. I don't think I've ever gone to WSP and "needed" a certain scent. I don't even know if I've clicked on any of the listings but I have a feeling that most of their big sellers are dupes. 

So short answer: I haven't been inspired enough to even look at most of their fragrances. I'm not impressed with the two fragrances I have gotten with kits in terms of wanting to soap with them


----------

